# can't find where the installed port from pkg install is



## blind0ne (Nov 16, 2021)

hi

```
root@OffGateway:/code/sh/parsing_day_2 # pkg delete invaders-1.0.1_1
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 1 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        ascii-invaders: 1.0.1_1

Number of packages to be removed: 1

Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]: y
[1/1] Deinstalling ascii-invaders-1.0.1_1...
[1/1] Deleting files for ascii-invaders-1.0.1_1: 100%
root@OffGateway:/code/sh/parsing_day_2 # pkg installascii-invaders-1.0.1_1
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 1 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        ascii-invaders: 1.0.1_1

Number of packages to be installed: 1

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/1] Installing ascii-invaders-1.0.1_1...
[1/1] Extracting ascii-invaders-1.0.1_1: 100%
```
Tryed `whereis ascii-invaders` 
and `locate`

Can't find the folder where is the program is installed now, How can I do it wiht `pkg info` or something?


----------



## Geezer (Nov 16, 2021)

ascii_invaders

Type it again with an underscore [ _ ] instaed of a hyphen [ - ].


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 16, 2021)

blind0ne said:


> Can't find the folder



Note that on Unix, BSD--and Linux, too--they are "directories" and not the Windows concept of "folders" which is not the same thing.


----------



## blind0ne (Nov 16, 2021)

The same wiht this:

```
215 KiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/1] Fetching py38-anyascii-0.3.0.pkg: 100%  215 KiB 220.1kB/s    00:01
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
[1/1] Installing py38-anyascii-0.3.0...
[1/1] Extracting py38-anyascii-0.3.0: 100%
root@OffGateway:/code/sh/parsing_day_2 # py38-anyascii-0.3.0
-sh: py38-anyascii-0.3.0: not found
root@OffGateway:/code/sh/parsing_day_2 # py38-anyascii
-sh: py38-anyascii: not found
root@OffGateway:/code/sh/parsing_day_2 # anyascii
-sh: anyascii: not found
root@OffGateway:/code/sh/parsing_day_2 # whereis py38-anyascii-0.3.0
py38-anyascii-0.3.0:
root@OffGateway:/code/sh/parsing_day_2 #
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2021)

To see what files a package contains: `pkg info -l py38-anyascii`


```
-l, --list-files
             Display all files installed by pkg-name.
```
See pkg-info(8).


----------



## blind0ne (Nov 16, 2021)

SirDice said:


> To see what files a package contains: `pkg info -l py38-anyascii`
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


So, it's not a standalone port, it's just some module for python? Thought that python pkg manager is pip. Or it's not the rule?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2021)

blind0ne said:


> So, it's not a standalone port, it's just some module for python?


Those py38-* ports/packages usually are.


blind0ne said:


> Thought that python pkg manager is pip.


It is, but that will install modules _outside_ of the package repositories/registration. So they won't show up as installed with pkg(8) commands making it more difficult to keep track of. And sometimes modules require patches in order to work correctly on FreeBSD, the port takes care of this, pip(3) won't.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 21, 2021)

blind0ne said:


> … `pkg info` or something?



Yes, for example: 

`pkg info --list ascii-invaders | grep bin/`


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 21, 2021)

pip where pkg known nothing about installs for me in the directory :
/home/myuser/.local/lib/python3.8/site-packages.
From time to time i remove /home/myuser/.local/bin & /home/myuser/.local/lib completely ...


----------

